# NOMINATE: Most Historic City



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Nominate the *3 most historic cities*.

Please use this thread for nominating only. You may post 1 picture for each of your nominations. If you wish to discuss the topic in detail, or post larger numbers of pictures, then please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

I have to say London, Moscow, and Pairs.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Xian, Athens, Rome


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

Constantinople? Hmm..


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Rome, X'ian, Cairo


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens, Rome, Jerusalem


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

Rome
Kyoto
Cairo


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Rome
London
Jerusalem


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Athens
Rome
London


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Beijing,Paris,Rome


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Rome
Athens
Beijing


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Xian
Athens
Istanbul


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

London
Rome 
Athens


----------



## Hollandski_KGB (Nov 18, 2004)

Moscow, Paris and Rome


----------



## Metroland (Apr 27, 2005)

Rome, Xi'an, London


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

London
Rome
Athens
Xian
Cairo


----------



## Fly Pan Am (Nov 21, 2004)

Al Hillah
Athens 
Dakar


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

How about Damascus? It's been around for a long time now, ain't it?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Rome
Cairo
Paris


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

GUYZ I AM NOT GOING TO SAY ANYHTHING BECAUSE EVERY CITY HAS A HISTORY IN THE WORLD APART FROM DUBAI ANYWAY. LOL. SO I THINK THIS IS A VERY UNFAIR THREAD OR YOU SHOULD'VE MADE A POLL FOR ANY PARTICULAR 3 CITIES AND YOU HAD A CHOOSE OF PICKING ONE CITY OUT OF THREE YOU KNOW.


----------



## movcn (Mar 6, 2005)

Rome
Cairo
Athens
Beijing


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

Samarqand
Istanbul
Rome


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

CHANEL said:


> GUYZ I AM NOT GOING TO SAY ANYHTHING BECAUSE EVERY CITY HAS A HISTORY IN THE WORLD APART FROM DUBAI ANYWAY. LOL. SO I THINK THIS IS A VERY UNFAIR THREAD OR YOU SHOULD'VE MADE A POLL FOR ANY PARTICULAR 3 CITIES AND YOU HAD A CHOOSE OF PICKING ONE CITY OUT OF THREE YOU KNOW.


What's the problem? What's so unfair? This thread is perfectly logical, there are obviously some cities with more "history" than others - try using a bit of common sense. It's funny how so many people are choosing Rome and Cairo, isn't it...


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Rome
Cairo
Athens


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Toledo


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

rome 
athens 
istanbul aka constantinople

sorry for interrupting is it true that cairo was founded as roman fort around second century AD? (not that that doesn't mean it lacks historical importance) excuse my stupidity please


----------



## Sarajka (Jan 24, 2005)

Just for a laugh: *Tuzla* (Bosnia-Herzegovina), one of the oldest continuously inhabited cities in Europe, unofficially _the_ oldest.
























Beyond that - Jerusalem, Istanbul.


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

*MADURAI*










*One of South India's great temple towns, Madurai is synonymous with the celebrated Meenakshi Temple. Situated on the banks of river Vaigai, Madurai has a rich cultural heritage passed on from the great Tamil era more than 2500 years old. Madurai was an important cultural and commercial centre even as early as 550 AD*

*This is one of the ancient planned city , The Pandyan King Kulasekarar built a great temple and created a lotus shaped city around the temple*


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Xi'An
Athens
Rome


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Athens 
Istanbul 
Rome


----------



## NewAmsterdam (Jul 31, 2004)

Istanbul
Athens
Cairo


----------



## demanjo (Dec 9, 2003)

Jerusalem?
Rome?
Cairo?
Istanbul?


----------



## entfe001 (Jul 2, 2005)

Girona


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

It's very difficult to choose just three historical city out of so many, but I think these three are hard to dispute in the way that they symbolize history and culture for the civilizations they represents:

Athens 
Rome
Xi'an

runners up:

Cairo

Istanbul

*In terms of longer history:* Athens, Rome, Xi'an, each cities are either well over 2500 years or close to the 3000 mark.

*In terms of cultural impact in their distinct parts of the continent:* Istanbul, Rome (replacement of Athens), Xi'an.

Remember, there are many other important historical cities in the world, and every countries/civilization has cities that are uniquely important to them: Jerusalem for Israel, Kyoto for Japan, Luoyang for China, Paris for France etc... and they are all great cities.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Rome
Athens
London


----------



## v:zero (Aug 8, 2005)

Xi'an Rome Athens


----------



## Tosco (Nov 30, 2004)

Quebec city


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

Rome
Cairo 
Athens


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

Paris, Rome, New York


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

Rome, Athens, Kyoto


----------

